# Who else is in the Southwest?



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

AZ here


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Phoenix here.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Mike :smt039 Next time we get down your way we'll stop by and say Hi. Or maybe we can meet at Ben Avery and shoot a while.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, Galco is no longer open to the public, so you'd be saying hi to a locked door. 

I don't usually shoot at Ben Avery because my shooting tends to be a bit more...active...than a square range likes. :twisted: Feel up to some practical shooting in the desert?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> (1)Unfortunately, Galco is no longer open to the public, so you'd be saying hi to a locked door.
> 
> (2)I don't usually shoot at Ben Avery because my shooting tends to be a bit more...active...than a square range likes. :twisted: Feel up to some practical shooting in the desert?


(1) Sorry to hear about Galco's closed door policy. I talked to Gary @ Az Gunrunners this morning.

(2) I like to use the benches and 200 yard range for chronographing and load developement. As for desert shooting, SURE!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ah, yes, the rifle range at Ben Avery is good. I thought you were talking about pistol shooting (since it's a handgun forum). I actually live closer to the Rio Salado/Usery Pass range out in Mesa, so I usually go there to shoot long range.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I live near Williams so Avery is on the way into town for me. I'm also a Range Safety Officer there.


----------



## David Hill (May 30, 2006)

Vail Arizona :shock:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

David Hill said:


> Vail Arizona :shock:


I was just in Vail earlier this week. How did you like that "little" rainstore they had?


----------



## GLShooter (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm here in the Phoenix area. Shoot a little of everything. I've shot IPSC since 1980. Like to go up north and shoot prarrie dogs. Have tended to load anything I can get my hands on and am using 7 or 8 presses at this time.

Greg


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome GL, glad you're here.
Where "up north" do you shoot prairie dogs?


----------



## Birdman21 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cascabel,AZ. north of Benson


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How's Cascabel these days? We lived in Benson for a couple of years.


----------



## Azkid53 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Scottsdale Here ............*

:smt006 :smt039

Greetings and Salutations.

Visit The Scottsdale Gun Club when you visit us.

:smt070 :smt068


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Azkid53 said:


> :smt006 :smt039
> 
> Greetings and Salutations.
> 
> ...


Do you work there?


----------



## Azkid53 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Hi 2400 ..............*

 No I do not work there but I am a Member for 18 months now and I shoot there 4 or 5 times a month.I see you are a Life NRA member "GREAT" I am a volunteer for the NRA CAZ-FST (NRA Central Arizona Field support Team) I go to area Gun shows and man the Nra Table and sign up and re-new Nra Members.

:smt006 :smt006 :smt006


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Azkid53 said:


> I am a volunteer for the NRA CAZ-FST (NRA Central Arizona Field support Team) I go to area Gun shows and man the Nra Table and sign up and re-new Nra Members.
> 
> :smt006 :smt006 :smt006


Maybe I've seen/talked to you at a gun show then. I'm a Recruiter and the Chairman of our local Friends of the NRA and my wife is the Sec/Treas. What part of Phx are you in?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Howdy Guys and Gals,

Don't know if anybody looks in here anymore but here goes:

I am in the Blue Ridge Happy Jack area 1/2 way between Payson and Flagstaff at 7000 ft. elevation.

I got tired of the Desert heat so retired up here.

I,ve been shooting hunter style for 50 + years. A friend got me involved in IPSC shooting and reloading this past summer and I love it. The only problem is I am now an "Old Fart" (TOF) and am too slow to get good scores in IPSC. That doesn't stop me from having fun though.

Enjoy

Sam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

We get over by Happy Jack 3-4 times a year. We cut our Christmas Tree over by you last year, it's a beautiful over there. Does The Long Valley cafe still make a good breakfast? :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife makes a better breakfast than the Long Valley cafe so I don't stop in there very often.

The Long Valley Gas Station and Store however are what we on the mountain refer to as "The Mall".

We have to go to The Mall at least once a week for entertainment.

I hope you were able to get one of those great Fir trees out on Dane or Hospital Ridge.

Sam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> My wife makes a better breakfast than the Long Valley cafe so I don't stop in there very often.
> 
> I hope you were able to get one of those great Fir trees out on Dane or Hospital Ridge.
> 
> Sam


I know where I'm having breakfast next time I'm over that way. :smt033

Yup, it was a beautiful tree. :smt023


----------



## sharp (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm in Prescott Valley


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll be down there tomorrow, I'll wave when I go through. :mrgreen:


----------



## blues (Dec 29, 2006)

Im from dolan springs


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

blues said:


> Im from dolan springs


I'll bet it get a little warm over there in the summer. :mrgreen:

Welcome to the forum, I'm glad you're here! New guy buys cigars. :smt033


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

Hello all, I live in PHX. I've lived here for extended periods twice. I moved from Florida to PHX March 85 to March 95. Moved back to Fl. and lived there for 5 yrs. and moved back to PHX in 2000.
I go to Shooter's World all the time. All the places I used to shoot out in the desert are now all housing complexes...(bummer). I am mainly a handgunner. Good to hear from other AZ shooters.
I consider myself a Florizonian!!


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Arizona shooter*

I live on Route 66 between Kingman and Seligman,23 miles west of Seligman and 63 miles east of Kingman. I am retired and live in the middle of the high plains of this area.brokenimage


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Phoenix here. Desert shooting North of town (Ben Avery frowns when you throw yourself to the ground and draw and fire).


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Tempe, AZ


----------



## wardog99s (Oct 7, 2007)

Peoria, AZ I ether go to Ben Averys or behind the White tanks, or if im camping i go north of flagstaff in the woods 
:smt1099
:snipe:
:smt071


----------



## Stonebraker (Apr 18, 2007)

I've lived in Glendale for over 30 years and do alot of desert shootin' and hunting.


----------



## LaSalle (Oct 21, 2007)

Mesa here. Well for another six months then its Hello Savannah GA!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in southern Arizona, north of Nogales, south of the Border Patrol checkpoint on I 19.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

*Arizona Rollcall*

There has to be more from Arizona than this thread indicates.

Sign in everybody

:smt1099


----------



## MinHyuk1983 (May 2, 2008)

I'm located in Tempe, AZ and normally shoot at Scottsdale Gun Club


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Hell, I really hate to break-up the Arizona thing here guys, but I'm from Henderson, Nevada!


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm from near Durango, Colorado in the four corners area.


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

Wife and I are in Oro Valley, just north of Tucson.


----------



## 45taur12moss (Jun 23, 2008)

just moved to glendale az from joseph city az have yet to shoot in this area. used to do alot of shooting in desert. :smt070


----------



## AzBob (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi All,

Just joined this forum. I'm in north Phoenix and been going to Ben Avrey. I've just started getting into rifle silohuette and also have a new S&W M&P .40 which I would like to use for some handgun silohuette. (After some practice! Just learned I was never holding the gun correctly!)

Any idea what club shoots at Ben Avrey?


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

OK...In case anyone is listening, I will make a post for 2009 before it runs out.

Fort Mohave, Arizona.


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

Glad to see that someone else is from Ft. Mohave, AZ also. 
Mitch


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*So ca*

Southern California


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

I lived in Eagar, east of Show Low for three years after retirement, lately things have taken me temporaily to upstate NY, but i'm a southwesterner at heart.


----------



## The Box (Oct 20, 2009)

Buckeye, AZ here. I shoot out at Flat Iron Mtn.


----------



## motrhead (Jun 27, 2007)

I am in Chandler


----------



## AZ 9mm/45 (Jan 10, 2010)

New to the forum and live in Prescott. We have a small outdoor range on Iron Springs Rd with a rifle and pistol range. Not sure how long it will remain as the people are building homes closer and now complaning about the noise.


----------



## mdripley (Feb 21, 2010)

Three Points about 25 miles SW of Tucson AZ, also about 5 minutes away from the Tucson Rifle Club Range.

Keep your aim true and your powder dry:smt023


----------



## Pbass (Dec 16, 2009)

*AZ*

Southeastern Phoenix Valley here (Gilbert).


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Newbie checking in from little ol' Yuma. 

Stay cool and Enjoy life!


Lateck,


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll bet I stay a heck of a lot cooler at 7,000 feet elev. than you will in Yuma.
Welcome


----------



## Sharper (Aug 22, 2010)

Dewey-Humboldt Az. Elevation about 4,000. 15 miles outside of Prescott going towards Phoenix, and 7 miles from the geographical center of the state. Shooting areas? I have 2 acres of vacant land right next to state land and a quad. I'm not all country though. I usually buy all my "equipment" online, and do my gun payment processing online also. Gas isn't cheap, and I live out in the sticks.


----------



## bufford (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all, Bellemont, AZ here.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am in Concho AZ and they have to pipe sunshine back here .....stay safe ...JJ


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Here in Chandler AZ. We don't need day light savings time! Yeah!


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Surprise

It's actually a city in AZ, just West of Phoenix. About 30 miles from Ben Avery which is a great place to shoot. I shoot at the Public Range there every Friday.

If you can prove you are a member of the Benchrest, USPSA, Siloette or other activity you can use their ranges. Just takes an o.k. from the club. I shoot the Cactus Match league so I can practice on their section of the range which allows me to Run &
Gun.

All for only $ 7.00 per day.:numbchuck:


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Las Vegas. I do all my shooting at the Clark County Shooting Complex, it's awesome.


----------



## azguy1911 (Oct 29, 2015)

New member here, I live in Scottsdale, shoot at SGC


----------

